# 3rd floor fall/jump



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

I can't believe this....just after reading about Julia who jumped off the third floor balcony......
I went to my parent's house for the weekend, and my roomate was looking after the kitties. 
During the day, we will have the balcony door open if we are around, like outside or in the room right next to it.....but at night we close it. I'm on the third floor.
Tonight, I get home, and first thing I see downstairs in my building is a sign that says "found: large gray cat in pool area" so I automatically thought of two of my babies, but though, nah, Denise (my roomate) wouldn't have left the door open...she knows to keep an eye on things.
I get upstairs to my apartment, and the balcony door is open. Bad sign. My heart leaps into my throat.
I go to feed the cats, figuring it's the quickest way to get them to come out. Only 5 appear. Hannah is missing.
I ran downstairs to look in the pool area, no Hannah. I call the # on the poster, it's busy. I run back downstairs, still no Hannah. Someone pokes their head out the window and asks me if I'm looking for the gray cat.....
I go to her apartment, she sends me to someone else, who than takes me to her friends place, cause the friend has the cat.
Lo and behold, there is Hannah. Very pleased, because she got a dinner of tuna. Very very pissed at me, not letting me hold her at first......
When I got her home, I felt her all over, she seems fine...she strolled out of the cage, ate some food, and lay down for a nap.
Came out, ate some more food, chewed at my new plant, had some catnip, went back to sleep.
I'm so paranoid, I'm so sure she must be hurt and I just don't know it......could she have internal bleeding or something???????????
I can't believe that a cat could fall from that height, and be okay?????????????


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Check her chin especially. While cats usually land on their feet and are fine, sometimes the momentum is too much and their little chins will crack on the pavement. If there's no scabs or soreness there, she's probably fine.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Is it a full moon or something??
That's scarier than Julia's fall.


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

You are soo lucky someone found her and posted a sign!!  Whew Cat has 8 lives left.. lol


----------



## Lorna (Sep 7, 2004)

Using friends log-in... sorry - 

Cats can fall quite far!!! 8O 

Some of the stuff on this site is just plain weird but I thought this may be appropriate!

The person who said about checking the cats chin was quite right! - Sometimes when falling from a big height onto a solid floor, cats use their front legs to "cushion" the impact of the ground and their chins take a bit of the impact resulting in a broken jaw  Check carefully under their bottom lip and their teeth....If they show any signs of distress while you are checking then you should go to the vets for a checkup.

You shouldn't be totally stressed out though, cats are fragile looking but can be remarkably hardy. I had one once that got ran over by a car (not the tyres but the underside of the car) and although all his claws were worn away from the road acting as a giant nailfile, was up and about the next day none the worse for wear - just a little subdued!  

Hope this helps your worries about your loved one :wink:


----------

